

A cloud hangs over the sysadmin - gaius
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/06/11/cloud_jobs_sysadmins/

======
chuhnk
I want to point everyone to some videos of Adam Jacob (Opscode) at Velocity
2010. He talks about sysops, webops, devops, etc.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fx8OBeNmaWw>

We as system administrators will never become obsolete as long as we continue
to progress and develop our skills as technology evolves. This is no different
than programmers learning to write code for this evolving technology.

------
mtogo
People have been predicting things like this since the beginning of time.
Outsourcing is going to kill software developers. Computers are going to write
the software for us. Click-n-drag software development is going to kill
software developers. And yet, somehow it never happens.

Do these reporters think that "cloud" services run on unicorn farts? Someone
has to keep those services running. If anything, the "cloud" is likely to
create _more_ demand for sysadmins, since people are using more and more web-
based applications.

------
gregory80
"The IT job sector has been under increasing pressure. A couple of decades ago
it was easy to imagine IT as a job for life, but outsourcing, offshoring and
the dot-bomb brought wave upon wave of uncertainty to IT professionals.

The past couple of years have seen redundancies in all sectors including IT"

It's a gripping intro, but I'm just not sure it's true. The tech sectors in
Silicon Alley / Valley are facing staffing shortages. The tech sector has been
almost recession proof.

It's just a fluff angle to write a story about cloud computing.

